# Soon to be hedgie owner



## Ashlyn_Nichole (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi! I'm getting my first hedgehog in about a week and I'm just kind of hoping for some advice or tips. I've done extensive research and I think I've got just about everything or soon will. I've posted a picture of his cage, some of the things haven't shipped yet. Also what kind of litter should I use for the litter pan under his wheel? I'll post a pic of what I have. I'll also be using the food his breeder had him on as well as trying to mix in some Blue but not sure how much I should start mixing in? So any advice or tips would be awesome!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi, you are going to need a lid on that cage, or raise that coroplast all the way up. A lid is always recommended because hedgehogs can be fantastic escape artists. Do you have a heating setup? I didn't see one in your picture. If not you need a CHE bulb, a 10 in lamp and a thermostat. With such an open cage, you might need too. You also need a thermometer to monitor cage temp. 

As for food switching, wait a week or two for your baby to settle in before switching over the food. As you switch you want to stick with 1/4 new 3/4 old for the first week, 1/2 and 1/2 for the second week and 3/4 new 1/4 old for the next week and by the fourth week she should be completely switched over.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Agreed with Desiree, you'll for sure want a lid. The lid can actually serve two purposes: 1 to keep the hedgehog in, and 2 to hold the heat lamp. It also helps to keep other pets out if you happen to have any.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/105-cages/91834-nico-s-new-penthouse-sky.html

That post show's my cage and how I made the lid.

Now, the heating system is not optional. Probably the easiest thing to do is get a ceramic heat emitter, the dome lamp for the CHE bulb to go in and a thermostat to control it. Some people use a thermostat and a space heater, but you'll need to be ok with the room being that warm. A thermometer with a probe in the cage is also an absolute must have.

As for the litter, some people use a commercial litter, and some people just use a paper towel changed daily. You'll just have to figure out what your preference is.


----------



## Ashlyn_Nichole (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a heating setup for him It just hasn't arrived yet, it is a CHE as well as a thermometer and I don't have a lid but I guess I'll be getting one now lol.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

In terms of litter, my guy has 2 litter boxes. He has his under the wheel litter box where I use yesterday's news pelleted paper litter. If you buy it from the cat section of a pet store it is SUPER cheap. This litter had no scent, is recycled, and had low dust. However, since I don't want to encourage my Hedgie to use the restroom on his wheel, he has another litter pan filled with the kaytee critter litter that's used for potty training. The only thing is my guy likes to roll in it, so I change it fairly frequently for sanitary purposes. They second litter box does not keep him from pooping on the wheel, that's kind of just an unavoidable phenomenon, but I've noticed he does poop less on the wheel with his 2nd box, because he perfers the critter litter and is more likely to use it when not on the wheel.


----------

